
Traders have been ‘spoofing’ the market, now regulators are finally catching on - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-spoofing-the-market-2015-4
======
joshstrange
This article is tied to this HN item
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-32406056](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-32406056)
but this article provides much more detail.

